# Most amount of $$ spent at one go for puzzles?



## SixSidedCube (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just curious after watching a few youtube videos of people opening up like, $300 dollar C4U orders etc, so I was wondering, how much money have YOU ever spent at one time for an order of puzzles, and from what shop?
Sweet as if you don't want to share, was just curious.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 27, 2010)

Make it a poll.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2010)

200-250$
(In one go.)

Cumulatively, I've lost count a long time ago.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 27, 2010)

$150, from v-cubes.com


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 27, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Make it a poll.



... theres no need for a poll...

anyway, me personally 30 some odd bucks for an FII, AV, and a LanLan
that should be here monday.

besides that ive never bought my cubes. Ive made my dad buy them


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 27, 2010)

50 bucks


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> $150, from v-cubes.com



lawl, my first set cost $250


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 27, 2010)

42$ v-cube 5 was the biggest waste of money ever.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 27, 2010)

~$190 NZ so like ~$135US in one go.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 27, 2010)

$50 from Pop Buying


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 27, 2010)

$150 from popbuying.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jun 27, 2010)

$80+ for a V5 and V6


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 27, 2010)

$100 for a V-Cube Set, including shipping. About $80 without.


----------



## Edward (Jun 27, 2010)

Liek, 40 dollars at CubeDepot


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 27, 2010)

maybe 85 from vcubes


----------



## LNZ (Jun 27, 2010)

$80.13 AUD for one white V-Cube 7.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 27, 2010)

$100 ish from V-Cubes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 27, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> 42$ v-cube 5 was the biggest waste of money ever.



Dude, I know. YJ 5x5 kicks butt.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 27, 2010)

~USD 35 for a YJ 7x7 that I totally regret.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 27, 2010)

About $100 from V-cubes.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 27, 2010)

$40 for a Vcube 7 off amazon. I've spent maybe $200 total so far, not sure.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 27, 2010)

uhhh not much at all, my most expensive single order was on a mefferts megaminx (38$ or so) i've only bought 1 Type A, then an Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4, then a Alpha 3f and a LL


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 27, 2010)

$510, I think i'm winning so far, or would that be losing?


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 27, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> $510, I think i'm winning so far, or would that be losing?



Wow, what did you buy?! I don't think i'll ever even spend that much total! The giga and tera minx are pretty much all that's left for me to buy and i think i'll have everything i want.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> $510, I think i'm winning so far, or would that be losing?



Hahahaha, you have a sense of humour. xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

$70, I don't order much.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 28, 2010)

$1000


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> $1000



wholesale orders don't count. or do they?


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > $1000
> ...


I don't know....


----------



## raodkill (Jun 28, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



CHEATER ;[

lol anyway umm 80-ish from popbuying


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 28, 2010)

about $70 from Cameron at competition. I got his last 2x2x3


----------



## Samania (Jun 28, 2010)

35 dollars on popbuying.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 28, 2010)

Not much, bout 70 bucks..


----------



## Dawn-Shade (Jun 28, 2010)

534.61 euros (around $670) from v-cubes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, ~$150 on c4y, but that was me and three other kids at my school ordering together.
Otherwise, whatever v5+v7 (white) cost when they first came out.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 28, 2010)

$360 from Cube4You


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 28, 2010)

$210 from c4y. bastard forgot like 2 screws and 4 washers and a spring and even gave a broken type D corner. never got a reply from him or customer service (i.e. his forum) :fp. i just get storeboughts now and am ultra happy with them 4/5 times. not bad considering theres no shipping.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 28, 2010)

about 120


----------



## avgdi (Sep 16, 2010)

$100 from C4Y, $80 from Cube Depot, and $40 from Speedcubeshop all in one day.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

$60ish. I think it was from Speedcubeshop.


UKSpeedCuber said:


> This thread makes me sad.
> 
> Proves how much money I've spent on cubes. :/
> 
> At once, GBP £128. Don't know how that converts to $ though.



1 Euro = 1.6 Canadian Dollars last time I checked. Which was quite a while though, so don't shoot me (google is screwing with my comp atm)
So 128*1.6= ~205


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 16, 2010)

I've only spent like $60 on a V-Cube 6 like 1.5 years ago...


----------



## _D2_ (Sep 16, 2010)

First time i bought a cube was a type A (i think an old one, probably 3) and it was $25, but i dont live in USA and things here are really overpriced. anyway now i ordered from lightake, $38,98 for a guhong, lanlan 2x2 & 4x4, mf8 sqr-1, qj frosted pyraminx.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 16, 2010)

US$130 @ popbuying in one go...

Im placing a $234 order at lightake next week though


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

Only like $30...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 16, 2010)

First thought $3550 for custom built petaminx. No, it wasn't me.

Then I remembered this, which has to be the most expensive.

Most I've spent personally is probably from V-Cubes for 5 and 6, can't remember how much though.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Joker said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > At once, GBP £128. Don't know how that converts to $ though.
> ...



But people are talking about USD 
128 GBP ~= 200.19 USD, says Google.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 17, 2010)

105 USD from LancetheBlueKnight
recently
My mom usually doesn't let me "waste" my money like that...


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 17, 2010)

About $100 I think. Maybe less. I try not to spend too much. I don't like to buy cubes that I know I'm not going to play with. And I'm a cheapo...


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 17, 2010)

$121 for vcube collection.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

About 48.7$ (today's exchange rate). www.lynxshop.net Wide variety of products and very cheap (international shipping (?))


----------



## theace (Sep 21, 2010)

$300.22 for various cubes

$61 for a speedstacks elite set (I wanna learn stacking as well)

$25 a couple of months ago for some small time cubes. (GH - I, LL 2x2, Mini QJ 4x4, MF8 SQ-1)

And about 1000 Indian Rupees on storeboughts. Broke every one of em 

Also spent about 255 Indian Rupees on CRC.

So the total I've spent as of today is approximately $445 or about 20,500 Indian Rupees. Holy Crap...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

$398.16 when I got ~25 cubes from HKnowstore, some stuff was like, morph egg, both crazy 4x4's, face turning and point turning octahedron, pyracrystal etc...


----------

